

Ask HN: who should replace Steve Ballmer? - evo_9

Title says it all...<p>I personally thought it would have been someone like Robbie Bach, aka someone that actually gets consumers, but instead they axed him recently.
======
run4yourlives
I say this with all seriousness and not to be a goof but:

Does anyone here actually care?

~~~
evo_9
Yeah, good point. I considered this before posting but figured why not? It's
fun/interesting to think about this stuff and I figured people on HN are
pretty smart/thoughtful. it's like sports in a way, I love hockey more than
loving just my favorite team; I watch the Stanley Cup finales even though I
don't follow either team. Aka still fun/interesting.

------
senthilnayagam
Bill Gates

It is time to Bill Gates to be back and salvage the damage done under Steve
Ballmer, and retain the value of 8% or so of microsoft common stock still
owned by him

------
gonzopancho
Eric Raymond

------
mikelbring
Steve Wozniak

------
mindcrime
Well, that depends on what the goal is, right? If I were a MS shareholder and
wanted to see them grow and profit and succeed, I'd say somebody like Ray
Ozzie.

But since I despise Microsoft and really don't care if they crash and burn or
whatever, I'd go for somebody else for either ironic effect, comic potential,
or just sheer absurdity. So my list of candidates would be:

1\. Richard Stallman

2\. Eric S. Raymond

3\. Zed Shaw

4\. Jamie Zawinski

5\. Joel Spolsky

6\. Darl McBride

7\. Linus Torvalds

8\. Paul Graham

9\. Tom Siebel

10\. Sir Tim Berners-Lee

11\. Tony Hayward

~~~
smallhands
Richard Stallman!!!!??????

